# Wago 750-880, Klemme 750-652 und Elsner Wetterstation P03/3 Modbus und Codesys



## KillADackl (9 November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich verzweifle an der oben genannten Kombination. Habe die Wago 750-880 mit der frei konfigurierbaren Seriellen Schnittstelle im Einsatz.
Meines Empfindens nach richtig konfiguriert:
RS-485 halbduplex
19200 Baud
8 Datenbits
Parität gerade
1 Stopbit
kontinuierliches Senden aktiviert
kontinierliches Empfangen aktiviert / deaktiviert (beides mal testweise)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung ebenfalls gemäß des WAGO - Anwendungshinweises Klemme und Wetterstation richtig verdrahtet.
Klemme in der Codesys als 8-Byte Klemme hinzugefügt.
Baustein FbModbusWeatherStation hinzugefügt und, soweit möglich und nötig, parametriert.

Ich bekomme aber keine Daten, und an der Wetterstation blinkt die Error-LED im ca. 3 Sekunden Rhythmus.
In der Codesys sehe ich in dem Programmbaustein den Fehler MB_TIME_OUT

Kabellänge zum Testen 2 Meter, Terminierung an der Wetterstation eingeschaltet.

Habe alles, was mit einfällt probiert, sogar mal andere Adern getauscht um eine Defekte auszuschließen.
Ich möchte mir aber nicht extra die Klemme 750-653/003-000 zum Testen kaufen, diese ist zwar in dem Leitfaden als Beispiel erwähnt,
aber ebenfalls die 750-652 als zugelassene Klemme. 
Hat jemand diese Konstellation funktionierend im Einsatz? Das muss doch irgendwie gewhen!

Danke und viele Grüße,

Bernd


----------



## KillADackl (10 November 2017)

Nach Stöbern im Forum habe ich noch einen Thread gefunden und mal A und B vertauscht. Das scheint es gewesen zu sein. 
Ich würde mal feststellen, daß hier die Dokumentation falsch ist. 

Viele Grüße!


----------

